# Switchin it up



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

We can make custom machine parts.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh: any pics of these parts?


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Nov 18 2010, 08:18 PM~19104913
> *We can make custom machine parts.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

here are a few of my stuff.


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Nov 18 2010, 09:36 PM~19105523
> *here are a few of my stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: price? 8 switch plate with lincoln logo?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Nov 18 2010, 07:36 PM~19105523
> *here are a few of my stuff.
> 
> 
> ...



 very nice are these the one D-CHEESE was selling? looks real good 

whats the ticket on the 4 switch cadi plate to az 86401


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

I have another switch plate for sale.Let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

How much for a 4 switch plate with lincoln logo to 39503


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Nov 18 2010, 10:39 PM~19106709
> * very nice are these the one D-CHEESE was selling? looks real good
> 
> whats the ticket on the 4 switch cadi plate to az 86401
> *


Thats what i was thinking


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

I like these! :0


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 21 2010, 01:51 PM~19125241
> *Thats what i was thinking
> *


x3 :wow:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. MS Roller_@Nov 21 2010, 12:39 PM~19124799
> *How much for a 4 switch plate with lincoln logo to 39503
> *


X2 but shipped to 92007


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

that bowtie looks good with the blue paint it breaks it up well


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Dec 3 2010, 06:31 PM~19232109
> *that bowtie looks good with the blue paint it breaks it up well
> *


Thanks.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm liking the way you did them logos. Do they stick out a little further than the plate?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got an olds switch plate for sale here
Let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

damn these are hot! got any lincoln 4 or 5 holes?


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Nov 18 2010, 07:36 PM~19105523
> *here are a few of my stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


i have a 39 pontiac.how much for a brown one :happysad:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Nov 20 2010, 04:13 PM~19118959
> *I have another switch plate for sale.Let me know.
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


_*How much for this 4switch plater and with the blue??

Also for a cutlass logo and 4 switch..

Great work :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Price on a 6 hole panel with the Cadi emblem shipped to 92530


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got some pump back plates for sale. Let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

GOT ANY 4 HOLE WITH LINCOLN LOGO ?


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

Hmm,
are you just copying the stuff from D or whats up with these?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Dec 15 2010, 03:35 AM~19331249
> *Hmm,
> are you just copying the stuff from D or whats up with these?
> *


No, I am not copying D stuff. I am sure you have his phone number.
Give him a call and he can confirm. We are not copying him.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 14 2010, 08:29 PM~19328984
> *GOT ANY 4 HOLE WITH LINCOLN LOGO ?
> *


In stock let me when you ready.
Thanks.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

WHAT PLATE DESIGNS DO YOU HAVE WITH THE LINCOLN LOGO ?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 15 2010, 07:51 AM~19332194
> *WHAT PLATE DESIGNS DO YOU HAVE WITH THE LINCOLN LOGO ?
> *



Here is a couple examples.
Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Dec 15 2010, 06:22 PM~19336794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the extensions but 1964


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Dec 4 2010, 11:16 AM~19235938
> *Got an olds switch plate for sale here
> Let me know.
> Thanks.
> ...


How much for this shipped to 77449 with 1984 on the extensions?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Dec 16 2010, 04:22 PM~19346126
> *How much for this shipped to 77449 with 1984 on the extensions?
> *


PM sent


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Cadillac center bumper filler only for 1977, 1978, and 1979.
This part is all chrome and we do sell chrome blanks
Let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got some Chrome Cadillac tank plugs for sale.
Let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

looking for a 16 swithch plate cadi, what pm me


----------



## skraper85 (Jan 1, 2009)

price check on aisle cadillac :biggrin: how much are these and how much are 4 switch plates with extencions and the 6 switch plate with extencions with cadi logo



> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Dec 17 2010, 04:06 PM~19354634
> *Got some Chrome Cadillac tank plugs for sale.
> Let me know.
> Thanks.
> ...


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got this switch plate for sale here. Let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Dec 18 2010, 01:30 PM~19361419
> *Got this switch plate for sale here. Let me know.
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


how much?shipped


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Dec 17 2010, 03:06 PM~19354634
> *Got some Chrome Cadillac tank plugs for sale.
> Let me know.
> Thanks.
> ...


How much for 3 of the cadi tank plugs shipped to 92243?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got some Chromed bow tie tank plugs for sale. Let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## yaboirimp (Sep 5, 2008)

THAT IS NICE, thanks for contributing to the lowrider community. keep it up.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yaboirimp_@Dec 20 2010, 09:01 AM~19374634
> *THAT IS NICE, thanks for contributing to the lowrider community. keep it up.
> *


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by yaboirimp_@Dec 20 2010, 09:01 AM~19374634
> *THAT IS NICE, thanks for contributing to the lowrider community. keep it up.
> *


Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 20 2010, 05:56 PM~19378742
> *
> *



Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Dec 18 2010, 01:30 PM~19361419
> *Got this switch plate for sale here. Let me know.
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


GOT THE 1964 SWITCH EXTENSIONS :wow: NICE :biggrin: PAYMENT SENT FOR THE PANEL AND 1962 EXTENSIONS THANKS HOMIE


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got another switch plate for sale.
Let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Aztecbike (May 2, 2006)

How much for a switch plate for a chevrolet impala with 1968 extensions shipped to 90061


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Dec 4 2010, 09:16 AM~19235938
> *Got an olds switch plate for sale here
> Let me know.
> Thanks.
> ...


how much for this one shipped to 90280!!! :biggrin:


----------



## erick323 (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Nov 18 2010, 06:36 PM~19105523
> *here are a few of my stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


or the brown one for a olds


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got some Caprice switch plates for sale.
Let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Here are couple more.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Dec 17 2010, 02:10 PM~19353655
> *Cadillac center bumper filler only for 1977, 1978, and 1979.
> This part is all chrome and we do sell chrome blanks
> Let me know.
> ...


 how much


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Dec 18 2010, 01:30 PM~19361419
> *Got this switch plate for sale here. Let me know.
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


how much ship 2 mia 33014


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

Got mine NICE :wow: Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

WHAT UP :biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got a 6 hole switch plate 
Let me know

Thanks.


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6klique3 (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Jan 21 2011, 10:58 AM~19659200
> *Got a 6 hole switch plate
> Let me know
> 
> ...


Thanks for my switch plate, can't wait see them :0 :wow: :biggrin:  :worship:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

how much for the caddi rear filler chromed and ready to bolt on!!


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got a switch plate need to sale.
let me know.
Thanks


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 6klique3 (Apr 8, 2010)

What's up, thanks for my switch plate :thumbsup:


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Dec 31 2010, 08:56 AM~19466242
> *Here are couple more.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the one that has 6 shipped to 20109


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got this motor end cap with a bearing in it.
It's up for sell price to move.
Let me know you can use it. How many you need made.
Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Jan 28 2011, 03:27 PM~19724209
> *Got a switch plate need to sale.
> let me know.
> Thanks
> ...


how much 4 1 of these switch plates with 1969 ext shipped 2 sydney australia pm me


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

> Got a switch plate need to sale.
> let me know.
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Jan 21 2011, 10:58 AM~19659200
> *Got a 6 hole switch plate
> Let me know
> 
> ...


I HIT U UP EARLIER ABOUT THE 4 SWITCH BUT IM GONNA GO WITH A 6 SWITCH SO HOW MUCH FOR THIS ONE JUST CHANGE THE 3 TO A 4


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> > Got a switch plate need to sale.
> > let me know.
> > Thanks
> >
> ...


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got motor end cap for sale.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Feb 13 2011, 01:48 PM~19858584
> *Got motor end cap for sale.
> 
> 
> ...


how much a piece?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got a switch plate and extensions for sale. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got this switch plate and extensions here for sale. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

bro did u get a fed ex price 4 me yet :x: thanks :biggrin:


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Dec 4 2010, 10:16 AM~19235938
> *Got an olds switch plate for sale here
> Let me know.
> Thanks.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got a few switch plate and extensions for sale.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got a switch plate and extensions for sale.


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

TTT 4 SHOCKRAIL


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

pm'd


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Nov 18 2010, 06:18 PM~19104913
> *We can make custom machine parts.
> *


Thanks meng this is Nando your gonna send me those Buick tank plugs ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Got my switch plate and extensions today  VERY,VERY NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Jan 28 2011, 03:27 PM~19724209
> *Got a switch plate need to sale.
> let me know.
> Thanks
> ...


 :biggrin: DONE MR SHOCKRAIL :biggrin: 1969 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got switch extensions like to sell fast.
I have only twenty five of these extension Cadillac's
The price is $7.00 each. There bullet aluminum polished.

Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got a pump back plate for sale.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Pm me a price for 2 Buick trishield switch extensions to 99207


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

:biggrin: STRAIGHT TO THE TOP


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by og069_@Feb 24 2011, 02:54 PM~19952048
> *:biggrin: STRAIGHT TO THE TOP
> *


We are going to ship your parts out on 2/28/2011
Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got some Cadillac switch extensions for sale $7.00 each
Only got twenty five left.
Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## 1lowTC (Oct 15, 2005)

How much for the bumper filler chrome with cadillac script, and a 6 hole Cadillac switch panel w/ cadillac hex cut extentions to 40915?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

how much u want for a oldsmobile plate 4 hole!?! pm me


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Dec 28 2010, 10:49 AM~19439578
> *Got some Caprice switch plates for sale.
> Let me know.
> 
> ...


how much complete sipped to 84116 S.L.C. UT.?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

price on the impala backing plates?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got a pump back plate for sale.


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Nov 18 2010, 08:36 PM~19105523
> *here are a few of my stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


How much for the top right caddy 4 switch plate with the twisted extentions shipped to 78745? :biggrin:


----------



## maddogg45 (Feb 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by maddogg45_@Feb 28 2011, 06:46 AM~19978453
> *How much for the top right caddy 4 switch plate with the twisted extentions shipped to 78745?  :biggrin:
> *


my bad homie! I ment 6 switch :banghead:


----------



## Chiefgiv (Apr 8, 2006)

Would you send me a pm for a 4 hole impala plate with the Chevy switch extensions?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Chiefgiv_@Feb 28 2011, 10:14 AM~19980051
> *Would you send me a pm for a 4 hole impala plate with the Chevy switch extensions?
> *



pm sent. Thanks.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

how much u want for a oldsmobile plate 4 hole!?! pm me im still waitning for an answer


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 28 2011, 03:32 PM~19982073
> *how much u want for a oldsmobile  plate 4 hole!?! pm me im still waitning for an answer
> *



sent you a pm.


----------



## lil_k85 (Oct 17, 2007)

how much for a complete 4 hole lincoln logo switch plate shipped to 46168


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Feb 25 2011, 09:43 AM~19958319
> *We are going to ship your parts out on 2/28/2011
> Thanks.
> *




:wow: thanks homie can,t wait :biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Have a few motor end caps with a bearing in it for sale.


----------



## 6klique3 (Apr 8, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

Switchin it up TTT 4 shockrail no:1 switch man




























the goods came 2day very happy :thumbsup: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got some switch plates and extensions for sale.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got some shifter for sale.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sees13805 (Apr 3, 2010)

how much for a 4 hole switch plate n extensions with a buick logo


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got a switch plate and extensions for sale.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

four hole olds,42001?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Another switch plate and extensions for sale.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Feb 15 2011, 09:39 AM~19874982
> *Got this switch plate and extensions here for sale. Let me know. Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


price with non engraved extensions shipped to 98513?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 26 2011, 02:18 PM~20187115
> *price with non engraved extensions shipped to 98513?
> *



pm sent


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Mar 27 2011, 10:14 AM~20192218
> *pm sent
> *


returned


----------



## Tonys93 (May 2, 2010)

hey bro still got some of those caddi switch extentions and can you pm me a price for a 4 hole caddi engraved plate? Is the one on your forum a teal colored caddi emlem?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Got some new style motor end cap with a bearing in it.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Feb 15 2011, 10:39 AM~19874982
> *Got this switch plate and extensions here for sale. Let me know. Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped to 68111


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Mar 31 2011, 08:07 AM~20226890
> *how much shipped to 68111
> *



pm sent


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Nov 18 2010, 07:36 PM~19105523
> *here are a few of my stuff.
> 
> 
> ...


pm me price of 8 switch cadi logo...thanks


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Mar 28 2011, 10:52 AM~20200773
> *Got some new style motor end cap with a bearing in it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: how much?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 4 2011, 05:02 AM~20253575
> *:wow:  how much?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 95 magic (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Feb 23 2011, 09:38 AM~19940428
> *Got switch extensions like to sell fast.
> I have only twenty five of these extension Cadillac's
> The price is $7.00 each. There bullet aluminum polished.
> ...


how much for 6 switch caddy plate in purple wit extension and 3 tank plugs with caddy design shipped to 60008


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

price on caddy 6 switch top right of your first pic in this thread shipped 95815 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CovetedStyle_@Apr 4 2011, 11:04 PM~20262204
> *price on caddy 6 switch top right of your first pic in this thread shipped 95815  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Dec 4 2010, 11:16 AM~19235938
> *Got an olds switch plate for sale here
> Let me know.
> Thanks.
> ...


do you have a six hole like this? if so how much? just need the plate


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Apr 7 2011, 07:12 PM~20286807
> *do you have a six hole like this? if so how much? just need the plate
> *



pm sent


----------



## Classic_Lowrider13 (Mar 30, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Nov 18 2010, 07:36 PM~19105523
> *here are a few of my stuff.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## six4customs (Apr 13, 2008)

VERY NICE STYLES


----------



## bluemagic (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Mar 22 2011, 09:48 AM~20150944
> *Got a switch plate and extensions for sale.
> 
> 
> ...


How much shipped to 30097


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Feb 8 2011, 04:38 PM~19820051
> *Got this motor end cap with a bearing in it.
> It's up for sell price to move.
> Let me know you can use it. How many you need made.
> ...


i need 2 of them how much to 47150.thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bluemagic_@Apr 10 2011, 04:24 PM~20305351
> *How much shipped to 30097
> *


pm sent thanks


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

MOTOR END CAPS FOR SALE.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Jan 21 2011, 10:58 AM~19659200
> *Got a 6 hole switch plate
> Let me know
> 
> ...



got any more of these plates with extensions? price shipped to 48135


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pepper_@Apr 17 2011, 02:48 PM~20359481
> *got any more of these plates with extensions?  price shipped to 48135
> *


pm sent thanks.


----------



## hubaldo831 (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Mar 12 2011, 10:54 AM~20074855
> *Got some switch plates and extensions for sale.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the eight hole cadi switch plate with extentions shipped to 95076


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

pm sent. Thanks.


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Feb 17 2011, 08:59 PM~19896357
> *Got a switch plate and extensions for sale.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for something like this but with the impala logo and cruz in old english on the extensions shipped to 53204? :biggrin:


----------



## 70295 (Feb 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sebas65impalass_@Apr 22 2011, 12:15 PM~20397226
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Here's an idea: Chrome oil system dump solenoid covers.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@May 23 2011, 02:26 PM~20611258
> *:biggrin:
> *



you should repost pics of what you have broken up into catogories...linc...buick...etc...


then every one knows what's in stock for makes and models


----------



## ryan7974 (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Feb 15 2011, 11:39 AM~19874982
> *Got this switch plate and extensions here for sale. Let me know. Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...



How much for this one to 46221


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ryan7974_@May 25 2011, 07:22 PM~20629817
> *How much for this one to 46221
> *


pm sent Thanks


----------



## dstrbd (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOCKRAIL_@Mar 22 2011, 06:48 AM~20150944
> *Got a switch plate and extensions for sale.
> 
> 
> ...



How much shiped to 96817?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

dstrbd said:


> how much shiped to 96817?


 pm sent thanks.


----------



## capriceclassic1 (Sep 6, 2003)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> pm sent thanks.


 Hey how much for 10 Monte Carlo 80014 pm me I buy asap


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

www.switchinitup.com


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

hires a pic of the Cadillac 4 Switch plate I bout from Switchin it up _a while ago.











How much for 2 Chrome Cadillac tank plugs Shipped to 90020
_


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

pm"s sent Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Have 6 hole switch plate and extensions for sale.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

____


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

___


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Greg I just got the tank plugs today.
Great _seller_! _good quality product_! _highly recommend_!


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

__


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> Have 6 hole switch plate and extensions for sale.


This one looks like it belongs in an older Chevy. What is the ticket for this with the extensions ?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

__


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Going to run a special from August the 1st to August the 30th
When you buy a 4 hole switch with extensions or a 6 hole switch plate with extensions.
We will give a free tank plug for your order with the same logo as the center of the
switch plate you ordered.
Thanks.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

I ordered a 4 hole switch with extensions. There was a small mix up in my order and Greg took care of it and tossed in a tank plug for good measure. Good customer service and great product. Thanks again. M


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## bigperro619 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey pm me id like to order a 6 hole plate with extensions for an impala thanks


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

bigperro619 said:


> Hey pm me id like to order a 6 hole plate with extensions for an impala thanks


Information sent. Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

__


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

whats up my friend.. we spoke before.. i would like 1 of these







shipped to 95815.. but how do they mount? please pm me info and paypal:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

CovetedStyle said:


> whats up my friend.. we spoke before.. i would like 1 of these
> View attachment 357970
> 
> shipped to 95815.. but how do they mount? please pm me info and paypal:thumbsup:


Pm sent. Thanks


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I NEED THIS WITH 4 HOLES AND A BOWTIE.I ALSO NEED 4EXTENIONS WITH BOWTIES .CAN YOU SEND ME A TOTAL SHIPPED TO 47150.PLEASE GIVE ME NAME AND ADDRESS FOR PAYMENT.
View attachment 357970

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

kandykoatedkustoms said:


> I NEED THIS WITH 4 HOLES AND A BOWTIE.I ALSO NEED 4EXTENIONS WITH BOWTIES .CAN YOU SEND ME A TOTAL SHIPPED TO 47150.PLEASE GIVE ME NAME AND ADDRESS FOR PAYMENT.
> View attachment 357970
> 
> :thumbsup:


Pm sent. Thanks


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:__


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

__


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

How much for 4 end caps, im from san jose, can do pickup
thanks in advance




SHOCKRAIL said:


> MOTOR END CAPS FOR SALE.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> How much for 4 end caps, im from san jose, can do pickup
> thanks in advance


Pm sent.
Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

__


----------



## og069 (Apr 27, 2010)

TTT 4 the number 1 switchman


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

For sale. Got a new 6 hole switch plate. Has an air gauge in the center 200 psi twin needle.


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> Have 6 hole switch plate and extensions for sale.


This is really nice, let me know how much shipped to 90745 and I would need a 4 hole switch plate, thank you PM me back


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Pm sent. Thanks


----------



## reddnis81 (Jul 2, 2011)

how much for 8 switch plate for llac to 98499 
and 4 plate for impala


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

__


----------



## Novak6507 (Nov 8, 2011)

How much for the 4 switch Cadillac plate to Delaware 19938


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

I have some battery terminals for sale. They are billet aluminum polished to a mirror finish.
As you can see in the picture there are no bolts sicking out.
Have a good price for the first sets.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Novak6507 said:


> How much for the 4 switch Cadillac plate to Delaware 19938


Pm sent. Thanks.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

__


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

__


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey you got a phone number I can reach you at. Interested in a six hole plate with cadillac logo and cadillac tank plugs.


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

Good stuff ...:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Hey you got a phone number I can reach you at. Interested in a six hole plate with cadillac logo and cadillac tank plugs.


Pm sent. Thanks


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> Got some Chromed bow tie tank plugs for sale. Let me know.
> Thanks.


how much for 2 shipped 92583


----------



## kilos2 (Dec 11, 2011)

THOSE R NICE HOW MUCH PM ME


tdaddysd said:


> how much for 2 shipped 92583


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

__


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> Got an olds switch plate for sale here
> Let me know.
> Thanks.


How much for one like this but with the bowtie in the center and the 1964 extensions?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

__


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

*Got any pics for a 4 hole and extensions for a cadillac with the lac emblem in the middle?? Shoot a price and how much for 2 tank plugs with the "M" in old english bold style and 1 for a piston tank..*


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

C-LO9492 said:


> *Got any pics for a 4 hole and extensions for a cadillac with the lac emblem in the middle?? Shoot a price and how much for 2 tank plugs with the "M" in old english bold style and 1 for a piston tank..*


Pm sent. Thanks


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

big C said:


> How much for one like this but with the bowtie in the center and the 1964 extensions?


How much for this one and extentions but with Lincoln symbols shipped?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

509Rider said:


> How much for this one and extentions but with Lincoln symbols shipped?


Pm Sent. Thanks


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

__


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

4 hole lincoln emblem and twisted extensions like the ones on the airride setup


----------



## 96LOCS (Nov 21, 2011)

Is anyone actually doing any good with this guy? Everytime I talk to him he tells me he's very bussy and this is just a hobby for him.Beutiful work IF you can get it.


----------



## 96LOCS (Nov 21, 2011)

I have to remember that QUALITY takes time.
My bad guys.
Switchin It Up #1 in customer satisfaction.


----------



## Baca1 (Jan 5, 2011)

*End caps n switch plate*

How much for a 4 switch plate Chevrolet in the pics it's the third row 1st on left? Also need price on end caps! Hit me up with total with shipping to 87120 thanks


----------



## 6impala3 (Feb 2, 2012)

how much for 1 of these 4 hole switchplates and 3 of the impala backing plates






and 3 chevrolet tank plugs shipped to 84720 Thanks


----------



## DAKI (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks shockrail! Some nice ass switch plates n extensions u sent! Will buy more for sure. N for others tryna get he may take some time but he comes through! Thanks again homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

__


----------



## 96LOCS (Nov 21, 2011)

Tracking My new Parts Cant wait.
TTT switchin it up.


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Chevy bowtie, 6 switch extensions
Zip 75149


----------



## 96LOCS (Nov 21, 2011)

man that back plate you sent is frickin awesome im gonna need two more .
ill contact you soon.
ttmft guys


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

96LOCS said:


> man that back plate you sent is frickin awesome im gonna need two more .
> ill contact you soon.
> ttmft guys


Thanks.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> Got a switch plate need to sale.
> let me know.
> Thanks



How much shipped to VA 23116? Just like it is in this picture


----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> Got a 6 hole switch plate
> Let me know
> 
> Thanks.


How much shipped to 70529


----------



## driftz61904 (Apr 21, 2008)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> Have 6 hole switch plate and extensions for sale.


How much for this 6 hole switch plate and extensions in red?


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

How much for a 4 hole Lincoln with switch extensions? Can you do custom extensions?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

__


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> Got another switch plate for sale.
> Let me know.
> 
> Thanks.


Price on a 6 hole just like this.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

How much for one like this with 1980


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

How much for one of these, but with 9 SWITCH HOLES (1-9-6-5 (4) - Bowtie (2) - Impala Flags (2) - Impala Logo (1) - 9-SWITCH EXTENSION Total)








Also need one of these, but with only 4 Holes (1-9-6-3 Switch Extensions)








And one of these in a 4 switch hole as well. (4 Bowtie Switch Extensions)


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

805MAC1961 said:


> How much for one of these, but with 9 SWITCH HOLES (1-9-6-5 (4) - Bowtie (2) - Impala Flags (2) - Impala Logo (1) - 9-SWITCH EXTENSION Total)
> View attachment 466370
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know how to get in touch with this guy? I've called the number on the website but no answer!


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

805MAC1961 said:


> Anyone know how to get in touch with this guy? I've called the number on the website but no answer!


Sorry you could not get a hold of us. I did send you a PM
on prices and what's availability.
Thanks.


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

I just sent you my payment as we discussed over the phone, and I appreciate the great deal on these 3 switch panels. Here is my order:



1st ORDER: I would like one of these pictures below but with 8 switch holes. I would like to have the following 8 Switch Extensions:

(4) 1-9-6-5 / (2) Chevy Bowtie / (2) Impala Logo










2nd ORDER: I would also like another one of the same pictured above, but with only 4 holes, with the 4 Switch Extensions shown above in the picture: 1-9-6-3



3rd ORDER: I would like the last one pictured below with 4 holes, with all 4 Bowtie Switch Extensions:












Any questions, please call me.


SHOCKRAIL said:


> Sorry you could not get a hold of us. I did send you a PM
> on prices and what's availability.
> Thanks.


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Whats the word Greg? Can't wait to get my 3 Switch Plates... /// I'll be posting pics once I get them in hand people. These are top notch from what I see on here. Can't wait to put them in the ride...


----------



## 213lowrider (Oct 17, 2007)

whats the price for tank plugs!


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

Does anyone ever get a response from this guy? I have posted on this topic and sent PM to him and still no response.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

ghettoblaster said:


> Does anyone ever get a response from this guy? I have posted on this topic and sent PM to him and still no response.


Pm Sent.
Sorry about that. 
You can try our new web page www.switchinitup.com Thanks
Greg.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

ghettoblaster said:


> Does anyone ever get a response from this guy? I have posted on this topic and sent PM to him and still no response.



i got a response pretty quick. waitin on my switch plate to come in


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> i got a response pretty quick. waitin on my switch plate to come in


Pm Sent. Thanks


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

ghettoblaster said:


> Does anyone ever get a response from this guy? I have posted on this topic and sent PM to him and still no response.


Pm Sent. Thanks


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Have a new style 8 hole switch plate









http://i980.photobucket.com/albums/ae283/shockrail/IMG_3733.jpg


----------



## 2lo4u (Feb 3, 2012)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> Got some Chromed bow tie tank plugs for sale. Let me know.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

got my plate in yesterday, thanks alot!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

I need four switch panel with Chevy logos. I posted in here with no response before. How much plus shipping to 89178? Thanks


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Zoom said:


> I need four switch panel with Chevy logos. I posted in here with no response before. How much plus shipping to 89178? Thanks


i would email him or call him, youll get a faster response


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

Zoom said:


> I need four switch panel with Chevy logos. I posted in here with no response before. How much plus shipping to 89178? Thanks


Sorry.
Pm sent. Thanks


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks great Greg! I love all 4 of mine! I post pics this week after I get them all installed.


----------



## Show Time (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey Greg, sent a PM a few weeks ago on a custom plate, did you get it?


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

Looking for a 4 Hole Old's Plate with extesions... How much..????:thumbsup:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

SHOCKRAIL said:


> Got an olds switch plate for sale here
> Let me know.
> Thanks.


Thanks Bro... Got a hold of you directly on your website... www.switchinitup.com..... Should be ordering soon... :thumbsup:


----------



## 96LOCS (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Greg.
Need you to call me back
5059294747


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

P.M. SENT


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

BUMP!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

P.M. SENT


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry it took so long to post pics, but i've been busier than shit... Here are a few pics of the 8 Hole Switch Plate...









As you can see in this pic, I added a 9th hole by CNC'ing the Bowtie Emblem off so that I could add the 9th Switch Hole so I could add the Pancake Switch.


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

How much just like this shipped 92335 LMK


----------



## BoOtZ323 (Apr 1, 2010)

how much for a 4 switch plate with da monte carlos logo on da plate n swichs shipped to 90280


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

If u guys really wanna get a hold of him, (Greg is his name) click on his link and call him directly! I don't think he's on here on a daily basis! He did 4 switch plates for me and they are well worth the money! Switches are included in the package
Deal.


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

805MAC1961 said:


> If u guys really wanna get a hold of him, (Greg is his name) click on his link and call him directly! I don't think he's on here on a daily basis! He did 4 switch plates for me and they are well worth the money! Switches are included in the package
> Deal.



Thanks.
But, it's just switch plate and extensions.
No Switches.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

how much shipped 2 mia 33055


----------



## phxmarlo (Apr 17, 2010)

U got. Some. With the monte carlo logo


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

BUMP!!!


----------



## MISTER STRANGER (Dec 10, 2010)

GOT MY SWITCH PLATE TODAY, THANX HOMIE!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

Mr. Andrew said:


> How much just like this shipped 92335 LMK


:dunno:


----------



## 94caddi (Jul 19, 2012)

how much for a six hole caddi ship to the chi


----------



## LARGO15201904 (Jul 11, 2012)

need a 4 switch monte carlo plate how much to san diego 92114?


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:__


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Need a 6 switch plate with extensions for a olds. To 73129


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

Pm'd


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

SHORTY84 said:


> How much for a 4 and 6 switch panel with blue Cadillac logo like this one shipped to 92563? Can you quote price for each? Thanks


----------



## SHOCKRAIL (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin:__


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

are you still making this switch plates???


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

You still in business ????:drama:


----------

